# Arturia OB-Xa tutorial part 1



## udizisser (Oct 26, 2022)

(Like the video hit that thanks button)

The OB-Xa V takes the immense analogue power of the fat, aggressive sounding OB-Xa from the 80s charts to the modern era. Faithful to the sound of the original and supercharged with new features, OB-Xa V will take you for a wild sonic ride.
Get that sound


----------

